# First board



## mattkess (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi, the names Matt, I know you've probably seen over a thousand of these threads, but here is another one. I haven't been snowboarding in a while, and I'm wondering what would be a good first board, I plan doing all-mountain boarding, and I've narrowed it down to 3 boards, a Nitro Magnum, a Sims Destiny, or a K2 dart. I'm 6' 5" so yeah I've already worked out the specs for most of it. You can find the boards here: Galactic Snow Sports - The best place to buy used skis and used snowboards under the used snow boards section, I'm looking for one that is preferably 163-165cm. but since they are used, condition is a factor. Any advice at all would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Out of those, the Nitro.


----------

